# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Photoshop: Ndërtimi i Stemave (logo) dhe imazhet e tejdukshëm

## Miremengjes

Kam dizenjuar nje logo me madhesi 150/150 px dhe e kam ruajtur me prapashtese jpeg, te tejdukshme dmth pa background. Kur e vendos ne nje webpage me ngjyre blu psh dalin rreth e perqark pika te bardha qe e prishin pamjen e logos. Kam provuar te rris rezulucionin ne 300 por perseri e njejta gje.
E kam ruajtur me prapashtesa te ndryshme si gif,png por perseri e njeta gje. Si mund te dizenjoj nje  logo te tejdukshme( pa background) dhe te jete e qarte rretheperqark???

----------


## Shiu

Te 'Save for Web' zgjedhe formatin GIF, me 'transparency', pa 'dithering'. Dithering shkakton ato pika qe i sheh.
Nese logoja nuk ka kontura te theksuara, atehere manualisht (me 'pen') duhet ta vizatosh me ndonje nga ngjyrat e paletes, ose ta besh prerjen me 'feather=0 pixels'. Fotografia duhet te jete ne ndonje 'layer', e assesi ne 'background' qe te mund te funksionoje transparenca.

P.S. mjere gjuha shqipe, e bartardhova krejt!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## edspace

Së pari, JPEG nuk të lejon imazhe me sfond të tejdukshëm. Këtë gjë e lejon vetëm GIF ose PNG. 
Së dyti, problemi nuk qëndron tek "dithering". 

Ky problem lind kur imazhi në Photoshop ka piksela gjysëm të tejdukshëm. Kur këto imazhe kthehen në GIF, të gjithë pikselat gjysëm të tejdukshëm kthehen në piksela të patejdukshëm (opake) dhe duhet të ngjyrosen patjetër, por photoshop nuk mund të dijë se çfarë ngjyre tu japë këtyre pikselave sepse nuk e di se çfarë sfondi do ketë imazhi na mbrapa. 

Për të zgjidhur këtë problem, duhet ti thuash photoshopit ngjyrën e sfondit ku do ta vendosësh imazhin dhe pastaj photoshop bën shkrirjen midis ngjyrave të pikselave gjysëm të tejdukshëm dhe ngjyrës së sfondit. 

Shiko fotografinë që kam bashkëngjitur për hapat që duhet të ndjekësh dhe ndryshimet midis imazheve të ndryshme. 

Tek photoshop zgjidh FILE > SAVE FOR WEB ose shtyp alt+shift+ctrl+s
1. Zgjidh formatin "GIF"
2. Aktivizo "Transparency"
3. Tek "Mate" zgjidh ngjyrën e sfondit që do ketë imazhi na mbrapa. 

Zgjedhja tënde kontrollon se çfarë photoshop bën me pikselat gjysëm të tejdukshëm. 

*None - Pa sfond*
Nëse zgjedh "none", pikselat gjysëm të tejdukshëm fshihen. Kjo shkakton një bordurë të thyer përreth imazhit, prandaj ky opsion zgjidhet vetëm në ato raste kur imazhi nuk ka piksela gjysëm të tejdukshëm. 

*Eyedropper color - Sfondi me ngjyrë të pikatores*
Në cepin e majtë, lart, në dritaren e "save for web" mund të përdorësh pikatoren për të zgjedhur ngjyrën e sfondit dhe photoshop bën shkrirjen midis kësaj ngjyre dhe ngjyrës së pikselave gjysëm të tejdukshëm. Pra, nëse ti zgjedh një ngjyrë të verdhë me pikatore, dhe imazhi ka ngjyrë te kuqe, ateherë photoshop i kthen pikselat e tejdukshëm në një nuancë portokalli. 

*White - Sfondi me ngjyrë të bardhë*
Pikselat gjysëm të tejdukshëm shkrihen me ngjyrën e bardhë. 

*Black - Sfondi me ngjyrë të zezë*
Pikselat gjysëm të tejdukshëm shkrihen me ngjyrën e zezë. 

*Other... - Sfondi me një ngjyrë tjetër...*
Kjo të lejon që të zgjedhësh vetë një ngjyrë sipas dëshirës. Me këte mënyrë zgjedh ngjyrën e saktë të sfondit. 

Këto më lart janë ilustruar edhe në foton më poshtë: 
A - foto origjinale në photoshop me piksela gjysëm të tejdukshëm. 
B - GIF i tejdukshëm me mate = none (pa bordurë)
Ky imazh do duket keq në të gjitha sfondet, përveç atyre me ngjyrë të kuqe. 

C - mate = white (shiko bordurën ngjyrë rozë).
Ky imazh do duket mirë vetëm në sfond të bardhë. 

D - mate = black (shiko bordurën e kuqe të errët)
Ky imazh do duket mirë vetëm ne sfondet me ngjyrë të zezë. 

E mira është që ti shmangësh imazhet e tejdukshëm, por nqs të duhen me patjetër, përdor sa me pak pikselë gjysëm të tejdukshëm dhe përdor "mate" për të zgjedhur ngyrën e sfondit ku do ta vendosësh.

----------


## edspace

Në lidhje me stemat (logot), është mirë që të bëhen në Illustrator me grafikë vektorik që nuk e humbasin cilësinë kur zmadhohen ose zvogëlohen. Stemat e kompanive mund të printohen në reklama të mëdha, gazeta, revista, etj, prandaj duhet krijuar që në fillim me cilësi të lartë. Po i krijove me cilësi të ulët në photoshop, do duket shumë keq kur ta printosh në një reklamë të madhe dhe pastaj do duhet ta krijosh edhe njëherë stemën nga fillimi. E keqja e kësaj është se ndonjëherë nuk e mban mënd si e krijove origjinalen dhe sado të mundohesh nuk mund të krijosh kopje identike. Ky ështe problem i madh sepse stemat janë standarde dhe shumë të rëndësishme për kompanitë serioze. 

Nëse nuk mund të përdorësh Adobe Illustrator, atëherë përdor photoshop por krijo një dokument me cilësi të lartë. Bëj llogaritë sikur do ta printosh në ndonjë reklamë (nga ato të rrugës). Mos e krijo dokumentin duke u nisur nga përmasat me piksela por përdor përmasat e printimit (document size) dhe vendosi përmasat me CM ose INÇ. Rezolucioni për printim duhet të paktën 60 dpc (pika për centimetër) ose 150 dpi (pika për inç).

----------


## Miremengjes

Flm shume per tutorialin edspace. Kishe shume te drejte se Illustrator ishte shume me i sakte dhe me i dobishem per stemat. Me ka ndihmura shume keshilla juaj. 
Suksese dhe gjithe te mirat!

----------

